# "Throw live chickens at your dog"



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Karma's "Spank your dog with a dead chicken" thread reminded me of something I was told recently. Stosh and I are taking herding lessons and the trainer and I were talking about dogs that just aren't interested in herding and she said an old timer told her the best way is to throw live chickens in at the dog, preferably in the face, and the dog will naturally try to get the chickens away from him and learn the herding concept. He told her, "You go through a lot of chickens but eventually it works." Maybe that guy took those dead chickens and spanked chicken eaters with them.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

OK, by that logic, I should have been able to throw dirty clothing at my teenage daughter and it would get her to do laundry and pick up her room.

HMMMMM.............should haved tried that.

:rofl:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

CassandGunnar said:


> OK, by that logic, I should have been able to throw dirty clothing at my teenage daughter and it would get her to do laundry and pick up her room.
> 
> HMMMMM.............should haved tried that.
> 
> :rofl:


LOL. Sounds like something my mother would have done. One time she found out that I had baked brownies, and she rubbed them all over my bed as punishment. I got home and pulled back the covers and was like what the?!?

I was forbidden to use the kitchen because my mom was a neat freak... So I just cooked when she wasn't home and made sure everything was pristine after. So the kitchen was perfect, but she found the evidence in my room and rubbed it all over my bed... :crazy:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

What the...??? All of that is all flavors of crazy!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Lin, you had a tough childhood.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh no...more chicken weirdness


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Good_Karma said:


> Lin, you had a tough childhood.


It gave me plenty of stories :hammer:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

But no chicken stories I guess!?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmmm! Let me think... No, no specific chicken stories! At least not from my childhood. I mentioned in the other thread having a client with an attack rooster lol.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Nothing to do with a dog, but when I was in high school, 4 of us dressed up and wore masks one year for Halloween. We got 4 live chickens from somewhere and proceeded to pick a house of someone we knew, ring the doorbell and when the door opened, toss a live chicken inside and then run away...........
We were bored in a small, midwestern farming community.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That beats the burning bag of dog poop on the doorstep


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

It was funny at the time................I know one of the people got even with me by packing my car (I had a Vista Cruiser station wagon) with bales of straw. Also, one of the other people sawed an old outhouse in half and set it up in the mudroom/entryway of my parents house.
There was a lot of stuff like that going on.

A buddy of mine and I once took every car (from people we knew) that had the keys left in them and lined them up on the practice football field. 
It was a total of about 25 cars..........again, everyone left their keys in their car.

The cops didn't like it, but all we got was a good rear end chewing, even they thought it was kind of funny after they figured it out..........they weren't happy when about 10 people tried to report their cars stolen at the same time on a Friday night.


----------

